# New Covenant/Old Covenant Misunderstandings



## Coram Deo (Mar 13, 2008)

Many Modern Evangelicals misunderstand passages in the New Covenant with regards to the Old Covenant.. They will say something like "this is the New Covenant" "and what you saying is the Old Covenant.." "Christ changed that.." etc..

I would like to gather verses that are commonly misunderstood and add them with the old covenant passage that shows it existed under old covenant economy..

Let me begin with a few that I have found here lately on the puritanboard and a few more from a conversation I had with a dispensationalist..



> *Romans 12:20:* Therefore if thine enemy hunger, feed him; if he thirst, give him drink: for in so doing thou shalt heap coals of fire on his head.
> 
> *Proverbs 25:21,22: 21:* If thine enemy be hungry, give him bread to eat; and if he be thirsty, give him water to drink: For thou shalt heap coals of fire upon his head, and the LORD shall reward thee.





> *Hebrew 10:30:* For we know him that hath said, Vengeance belongeth unto me, I will recompense, saith the Lord. And again, The Lord shall judge his people.
> 
> *Deuteronomy 32:35:* To me belongeth vengeance and recompence; their foot shall slide in due time: for the day of their calamity is at hand, and the things that shall come upon them make haste.





> *Romans 11:9-10:* And David saith, Let their table be made a snare, and a trap, and a stumblingblock, and a recompence unto them: Let their eyes be darkened, that they may not see, and bow down their back alway.
> *
> Psalm 69:22-23:* Let their table become a snare before them: and that which should have been for their welfare, let it become a trap. Let their eyes be darkened, that they see not; and make their loins continually to shake.





> *Hebrews 13:14:* For here have we no continuing city, but we seek one to come.
> 
> *Hebrews 10:10:* For he looked for a city which hath foundations, whose builder and maker is God.





> *Jeremiah 31:33:* But this shall be the covenant that I will make with the house of Israel; After those days, saith the LORD, I will put my law in their inward parts, and write it in their hearts;
> 
> *Psalm 37:31:* The law of his God is in his heart; His steps do not slip





> *Jeremiah 31:34:* And they shall teach no more every man his neighbour, and every man his brother, saying, Know the LORD:
> 
> *Psalm 9:10:* And they that know thy name will put their trust in thee: for thou, LORD, hast not forsaken them that seek thee.





> *Jeremiah 31:34c:* for I will forgive their iniquity, and I will remember their sin no more.
> *
> Psalm 32:1, 2:* How blessed is he whose transgression is forgiven, whose sin is covered! How blessed is the name to whom the Lord does not impute iniquity, and in whose spirit is no deceit!



Keep them coming....


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Mar 13, 2008)

Here we go:



> *Deu 10:16* Circumcise therefore the foreskin of your heart, and be no longer stubborn.
> *Romans 2:28-29* For no one is a Jew who is merely one outwardly, nor is circumcision outward and physical. 29 But a Jew is one inwardly, and circumcision is a matter of the heart, by the Spirit, not by the letter. His praise is not from man but from God.





> *Gen 17:7* And I will establish my covenant between me and you and your offspring after you throughout their generations for an everlasting covenant, to be God to you and to your offspring after you.
> *Acts 2:38-39* And Peter said to them, “Repent and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 39 For the promise is for you and for your children and for all who are far off, everyone whom the Lord our God calls to himself.”


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 14, 2008)

Some say the NT is a book of Love, the OT is a book of vengence:

*Galations 5:14 *For all the law is fulfilled in one word, even in this: “You shall love your neighbor as yourself.”

Yet,

*Leviticus 19:18 *- You shall not take vengeance, nor bear any grudge against the sons of your people, but you shall love your neighbor as yourself; I am the Lord.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 14, 2008)

This list of verses may be helpful to you Michael. We've linked to it before but here it is again. It shows that the church is Israel, now.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 14, 2008)

Do all of the sermon on the mount too. It was said of old...but I say unto you.....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 14, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Do all of the sermon on the mount too. It was said of old...but I say unto you.....



A common misconception set before the church is that Christ law is different than the old law. Greg Welty in a critique article of D. A. Carson reveals that Christ was responding to misunderstandings of the old. 

Eschatological Fulfilment and the Confirmation of Mosaic Law
(A Response to D. A. Carson and Fred Zaspel on Matthew 5:17-48)

by Greg Welty
Response to D. A. Carson


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 14, 2008)

Jesus was correcting traditions and bad applicatiokns of OT law. He was not correcting OT law (since it was revelatory of GOd's character).


----------



## Poimen (Mar 14, 2008)

*Matthew 10:34-36* “Do not think that I came to bring peace on earth. I did not come to bring peace but a sword. For I have come to 'set a man against his father, a daughter against her mother, and a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law'; "and 'a man's enemies will be those of his own household.'

*Micah 7:5-6 *"Do not trust in a friend; Do not put your confidence in a companion; Guard the doors of your mouth From her who lies in your bosom. For son dishonors father, Daughter rises against her mother, Daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law; A man's enemies are the men of his own household."


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 14, 2008)

I like it when they use this text thinking it is refering to America

14(O)and My people who are called by My name humble themselves and pray and seek My face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, will forgive their sin and will heal their land.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 14, 2008)

Zech.816 These are the things that ye shall do; Speak ye every man the truth to his neighbour; execute the judgment of truth and peace in your gates: 

17And let none of you imagine evil in your hearts against his neighbour; and love no false oath: for all these are things that I hate, saith the LORD.

Eph 4: 

23And be renewed in the spirit of your mind; 

24And that ye put on the new man, which after God is created in righteousness and true holiness. 

25Wherefore putting away lying, speak every man truth with his neighbour: for we are members one of another. 

26Be ye angry, and sin not: let not the sun go down upon your wrath: 

LEV 19
2Speak unto all the congregation of the children of Israel, and say unto them, Ye shall be holy: for I the LORD your God am holy

1pet 1: 15But as he which hath called you is holy, so be ye holy in all manner of conversation; 

16Because it is written, Be ye holy; for I am holy


----------

